# Big dead Doe



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

She was shot on opening morning of gun a couple of weeks ago. Probably the biggest doe I have shot was more than happy to fill the freezer. Hopefully get the chance at a buck this weekend.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a bigun...congrats!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats a nice doe congrats!


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice deer. Good job!


----------

